# Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben



## ben_ (20. Oktober 2011)

*Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Hallo liebe Community,

mal wieder benötige ich euren Rat. 
Bei mir in der Wohnung gibt es einen kleinen Abstellraum in dem sich verschiedene Dinge befinden.
Von der Fußbodenheizung die von dort in die ganze Wohnung verteilt wird bis hin zu einigen Switches und einem Homeserver der in naher Zukunft noch kommen soll.
Ergo entsteht dort relativ viel Wärme. Ne Lösung wäre eine Klimaanlage, macht aber bei dem kleinen Raum keinen Sinn.
Daher habe ich mir überlegt, wir wäre es wenn ich mir so 3-4 Lüfter von Papst kaufe, ein ebenso großes Rechteck im unterem Bereich der Tür säge und die Lüfter dort anbringe. 
(Das Rechteck wird auf jeden Fall gesägt, wenn die Idee mit den Lüftern nicht realisierbar ist, kommt allerdings nur so ne komische Blende von so nem Lüftergitter rein)

Daher meine eigentliche Frage: wie betreibe ich für mich als nicht so sehr Elektrotechnik erfahrenen mehrere Lüfter am einfachsten? Würde diese dann gerne auch über eine Lüftersteuerrung o.ä. Regeln können.

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Danke.


Greetz Ben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Kauf dir einen einen Lüfter, der in eine Wand/Tür oder sonst wo eingebaut wird, die gibts im Baumarkt.


----------



## ACDSee (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

4* Enermax U.R.Vegas rot 120x120x25mm, 1250rpm, 89.21m³/h, 21dB(A) (UCUR12-R)
dazu ein USB-Hub und an den Homeserver anschließen oder per USB-Ladekabel in die Steckdose.

Alternative: Lüfter nach Wahl und denn Lüftersteuerung verwenden (kann man super in die Wand einlassen), dazu Molex-Kabel entsprechend verlängern und verlegen. Einen Adapter: Molex auf USB habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Dann könnte man es mit einem USB-Ladekabel in die Steckdose stecken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Wie siehts denn hiermit aus, zwei oder drei Stück nebeneinander, die laufen mit 230V. Pro Lüfter 325qm/h Luft, das reicht sicherlich.

nochwas vergessen, zuhause haben wir sowas auch, und die Lüfter an einen Dimmer für eine normale Leuchte angeschlossen, funktioniert tadellos!


----------



## ben_ (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Werde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen:

Ich nehme ein externes Netzteil 

Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 90 Watt 

Das schließe ich eine Lüftersterrung an und an diese wiederum 2-3 Lüfter.

Dürfte funktionieren oder?

Greetz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Wenn du was in die Tür sägst wäre unten ein Belüftungsgitter und die Lüfter zum absaugen oben. Ich würde da eher mal einen Baumarkt aufsuchen anstatt auf Spielwaren zu setzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Ich rate dir von der Billiglösung mit PC Komponenten ab, Netzteile Stecker und Lüftersteuerungen machen bestimmt Probleme, damit hast du nur ärger. Bei meinem Vorschlag müssten natürlich noch zwei Abdeckungen her, die hat aber jeder Baumarkt. Das ist eigentlich die sinnvollste Methode, da du damit einen hohen Luftdurchfluss hast. 
Falls du den nicht brauchst, kauf dir lieber die Fertiglösung im Baumarkt


----------



## tom0047 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Das betreiben von einigen Lüftern mit irgendeinem Netzteil ist das geringste Problem, aber gerade in der Tür wird dir das nicht viel außer Lärm und Stromverbrauch bringen.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir ist es zwar nur Gefrieschrank und Wasserboiler im Abstellraum, aber da hilft nichmal die Türe offenzulassen, sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer ist es da sehr warm, für den Gefrierschrank natürlich schlecht, aber mir währe noch keine sinnvolle Lösung eingefallen, wenn keine Belüftung nach Außen möglich ist. In diesem Raum noch Hardware unterzubringen währe bei mir keine gute Idee.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

wenn 650m³/h bzw. 975m³/h nicht genug sind weiss ich nicht weiter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> wenn 650m³/h bzw. 975m³/h nicht genug sind weiss ich nicht weiter


Druckbelüfter von der Feuerwehr oder ein Korngebläse


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter ohne Netzteil betreiben*

Die Problematik ist die gleiche wie in einem PC-Gehäuse. 

Was rein geht, muß auch wieder raus.
Dazu reicht eine einfache Konvektionslösung und das ganz ohne Lüfter. 
Türauschnitte für Zu- und Abluft sind Oben bzw. Unten in der Tür einzubringen. 
Die zu erwartende Hardware sollte im unmittelbaren Nahbereich der Zuluftöffnung stationiert werden, damit auch etwas kühlere Luft dort hin gelangen kann. 
Baumarktlüfteröffnungen sind nur bedingt brauchbar und sollten durch Edelstahl-Streckmetallgitter ersetzt werden, da diese den Luftfluß am wenigsten behindern. 
Handwerkliches Geschick ist jedoch dringend nötig, um zumindest zur Wohnraumseite hin, ein ordentliches Bild zu erzeugen.

Der Nachteil ist, die höhere Geräuschkulisse die in den Wohnraum eindringen kann und die zusätzliche Beheizung des Wohnraums, auch im Sommer. 
Allerdings Ideal, für Luftheizungssysteme mit Wärmerückgewinnung im Heizbetrieb. 
Die Konvektionsunterstützung durch PC-Lüfter ist keine schlechte Lösung und kann den unteren Lufteinlaß kleiner ausfallen lassen, der obere muß sowieso viel größer ausfallen, da das Warmluftvolumen, je nach Temperatur, erheblich größer ist. 
Bei den Laufleistungen der PC-Lüfter, reichts für viele Jahre! Anschlüße lassen sich vom Stecker trennen, verlöten und mit Schrumpfschlauch schützen!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Übrigens, liebe Leute, es gibt tatsächlich Warmwasserheizkörper, die mit bis zu 6 PC-Lüftern mit Low-Noise-Eigenschaften und 12V Ausführung, zwangskonvektiert werden. 
Das für den Wohnbereich und integriert ins normale Heizungssystem.


----------

